# HGVC RCI Book-Silver Crown?



## 20maine (Jan 7, 2006)

I recently received the 2006 HGVC RCI Book. Previously there were GC and RID resorts, however the new guide has a listing of *Silver Crown* resorts. Is this a new category for all RCI users or is it a new category set up just for HGVC members?


----------



## rfb813 (Jan 7, 2006)

Its the old RID resorts which have been reclassified as Silver Crown


----------



## 20maine (Jan 9, 2006)

Then what is an RID now?


----------



## rfb813 (Jan 10, 2006)

RID is no longer used by RCI


----------



## 20maine (Jan 11, 2006)

Then tell me what the classification RCI Hospitality means? It seems to me that RCI now has four classifications of condos; CG, SC, RCI Hospitality and no recognition. I guess my inital question was not clear enough. I was confused if the new SC award was created to classify resorts that are not up to Hilton standards, but are still very nice.


----------

